# My first accutron 214 that i'm prowd to call my own....



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

I thought I would share it with anyone that might be interested, It has a cream colored which I can't find on another accutron 214 anywhere.....


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

It looks very nice what year is it?


----------

